# colt ford and rodney atkins



## allyk_watkins (Nov 5, 2009)

who out there likes colt ford and rodney atkins. i love huntin the world and mud diggers by colt ford. farmers daughter and cleanin this gun. gooo colt ford and rodney atkins!!!!!


----------



## 22WVBOWHUNTER (Aug 5, 2010)

*Me and colt ford va beach 09*


----------



## meatmissile (Oct 26, 2009)

Man Colt Ford is the bomb!!!!!!! Only white man that can rap country music and make it sound like its worth listening to!!!!!!!!!!!Got all his CDs


----------



## cali hunter (Oct 31, 2009)

i am the biggest colt ford fan!!!!! he is bad *****! huntin the world mud diggers and ride through the country! those are some of my favorite songs!!!


----------



## cali hunter (Oct 31, 2009)

meatmissile said:


> Man Colt Ford is the bomb!!!!!!! Only white man that can rap country music and make it sound like its worth listening to!!!!!!!!!!!Got all his CDs


and jonny cash he was also a rapper just an eairlier version!


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

i dont think colt has any talent at all his voice isnt that good, but i will admit mud diggers is fun to go mudding to lol:embara:
just my opinion


----------

